# how much does it cost in your area to have a wheel re-spoked??



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

tried to true up my S-2 wheel on my old Schwinn. most of the spoke nipples would not turn easily so I soaked them all with PB Blaster. later tried again and after the 3rd spoke broke without unscrewing the nipple I decided to get all new spokes.

went to a local bike shop to see what it would cost to build a wheel and was told $75.00 plus the spokes at $1.00 each! 36 spokes (?).

no way I am doing that so I am buying spokes and going to lace it up myself. I thought 75 bucks was crazy. the last wheel I had done for my mountain bike cost me 40 bucks, that was at least 15 years ago and was at the "Wheelsmith" bike shop in Palo Alto.

my buddy has a truing stand he wants to sell,, maybe I will go into the wheel building business.


----------



## Hammer (May 7, 2018)

I would also be interested in hearing some prices, I went to 2 bikes shops in Louisville, KY with a set of clean S-2s and neither shop would true my wheels because the spokes had a minimal amount of rust, I showed one guy that the rust would clean off and he still wouldn't do it, he said it would snap the spokes and wasn't worth the time


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2018)

3-4 yrs ago $70 labor only.


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2018)

I do them myself, it's not as hard as it looks. There are numerous bike shops in my area, the pricing & attitudes vary greatly.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I would also be interested in hearing some prices, I went to 2 bikes shops in Louisville, KY with a set of clean S-2s and neither shop would true my wheels because the spokes had a minimal amount of rust, I showed one guy that the rust would clean off and he still wouldn't do it, he said it would snap the spokes and wasn't worth the time




pretty stupid to not even try.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)

Nothing since I learned how to do it myself.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)

There are a bunch of how to videos on YouTube.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

they were two young guys helping me. first guy is holding my rim and asks me if it is steel!! told him yes, 70 year old American steel. then he asks the guy who actually builds wheels there if he has ever done a steel rim. they both looked at me like I was crazy for wanting to get a wheel built with a rim with poor chrome and a couple dings, I am surprised they did not suggest a new wheel from China for $49.99 instead..


----------



## Hammer (May 7, 2018)

I have a couple of Varsitys I think I will pull the wheels off and tear them apart and follow the Sticky that @militarymonark posted on lacing wheels and see if I can get good at it, i was told a good investment would be a truing stand as well so might as well gear up


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

I've seen the videos, but I figured if it was 50 bucks it would be worth it. been a cyclist for 40 years and this is only the second wheel I needed built. this may be the only one I ever do.


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2018)

I do it myself, as @catfish said, YouTube is your friend.
As long as you have the correct length spokes, It's surprisingly straightforward.
I did my first set last year and am about to start on my third set.


----------



## Hammer (May 7, 2018)

Like most well built things it is starting to become a lost and dying art so the more of us that can learn to lace and true wheels, hand paint graphics and stencil well and learn to sew and wrap seats may just keep the hobby alive for future generations, I'm always eager to learn anything that was done the old way by hand than anything automated


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

I brought a spoke with me, but they did not have the same nipples that a spoke of this length would use, so he is going to figure the proper length and sell me the right ones... (I hope).


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2018)

WOW! $75 seems high to me. The shops around here are $50 for labor.....This is the last time I had my wheels spoked, both figuratively & literally.....I now have a truing stand and an offer of a Tutor to help guide me.....


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2018)

Just truing near me is $35+ ea.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Just truing near me is $35+ ea.




There is an old timer near me that will true wheels for $20.00 each, but half of the time he can't be bothered. He just sits in his shop all day reading the paper. He either doesn't like or need the money....


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2018)

Build them yourself.
It's really pretty easy to do.
Like most things, it's all in the preparation.
Clean and detail the parts, so you're working with good equipment.
I spend the time coating the threads with anti seize, so that the wheels remain adjustable in time, and then have at it.
The lacing process has only one trick that should be adhered to, and that is to wrap the hub away from the valve stem hole, so that the two spokes on either side of the valve stem are parallel rather than crossed, so that the pump head is easy to install and remove.
The truing process takes some time and patience, and should be done incrementally,
With 1/4 turn adjustments once your at the fine tuning stage, but you can dial the wheel in, if you take your time.
The old balloon tire steel rims aren't all that great, so sometimes, close enough is good enough, but it is quite satisfying to build them yourself and understand the dynamics of what you've got rolling under your legs.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> There is an old timer near me that will true wheels for $20.00 each, but half of the time he can't be bothered. He just sits in his shop all day reading the paper. He either doesn't like or need the money....



I've done over 40 of my own lacings and double that in truings.


----------



## GTV (May 7, 2018)

Do any of you guys use a tension gauge?


----------



## fattyre (May 7, 2018)

GTV said:


> Do any of you guys use a tension gauge?




Absolutely!  A wheel is a spring.  And spoke tension is paramount.  Quality spokes + Proper tension = Amazing riding wheels.


----------



## bobcycles (May 7, 2018)

No one on this forum should be unable to do this relatively simple task.
All you really need is a like style laced wheel as an example to refer to 
and you're on your way.

As for costs locally?  ranges anywhere from 35.00 to 50.00 per wheel at shops in my area.
Keep in mind it's a time consuming task done by hand and the shops do have their
overhead.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2018)

GTV said:


> Do any of you guys use a tension gauge?



if I start swearing, then I have too much tension...   ...oh you mean spokes-


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2018)

We are lucky enough to have @bairdco in our neck of the woods and he takes great care of us.


----------



## Aussie (May 7, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> We are lucky enough to have @bairdco in our neck of the woods and he takes great care of us.




Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## halfatruck (May 7, 2018)

old fork+vise= truing stand


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

halfatruck said:


> old fork+vise= truing stand




that's what I was doing when I broke the spokes. I put magnets on the fork blades and used small-ish allen wrenches for pointers.


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2018)

Keep at it, you're in the right direction. In regards to spokes breaking, these bikes wind up sitting around for years. The part of the wheel  sitting on the floor, dirt or whatever tends to get the most moisture. I find when breaking down a wheel that sometimes three to five in a row will break. Always good to have extra spokes lying around.


----------



## GTV (May 7, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Absolutely!  A wheel is a spring.  And spoke tension is paramount.  Quality spokes + Proper tension = Amazing riding wheels.




What specs do you use for “old” stuff?


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 7, 2018)

I just got two wheels re-laced with new stainless steel spokes. A few years ago he use to charge $35 a wheel. It cost me $100 for the two wheels, and spokes. The spokes are 50 cents a piece. He initially quoted me $200! When I said WHOA! Your prices have gone WAY up. We then started talking old bikes and he took me in back to show me an old Schwinn Le Tour a customer had picked up on garbage day. The shop had gone through the whole bike and got it road worthy. We talked about  30-40 minutes. He is the owner so he can get away with that. By the time I left, he said he would do it for $100. He has been in the business for thirty or forty years, he learned on bikes like ours when he was a kid. Many years ago when I showed up to pick up a wheel he had forgotten to lace it. He said hold on I'll do it know. We talked as he laced and trued that one wheel in about 20 minutes! It is truly




 amazing how talented he is!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 7, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> No one on this forum should be unable to do this relatively simple task.
> All you really need is a like style laced wheel as an example to refer to
> and you're on your way.
> 
> ...




I NEVER WENT TO SHOPS!
EASY TO LEARN AND TEACH OTHERS!
BUILT AND TRUED ALL MY WHEELS OVER THE YEARS!
DITTO TO BOB!


----------



## fattyre (May 7, 2018)

GTV said:


> What specs do you use for “old” stuff?





I've never used a tension meter on old cad spokes for that very reason.  Not much in the way of specs or tension charts.  Plus steel rims will start to deform too so even tension can be very elusive unless you have all primo condition parts.  I just tension old spokes by feel.  I've been building wheels for quite a while now and you learn what feels loose / good enough / just right / too tight.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 7, 2018)

I've learned from a old veteran bike shop owner. 
The most interesting learning experience was watching him explain 3 & 4 cross pattern for a stronger wheel. Here is some pics of a heavy duty worksman wheel I built  Cost 35$ to have it trued. Roger


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2018)

GTV said:


> What specs do you use for “old” stuff?






fattyre said:


> I've never used a tension meter on old cad spokes for that very reason.  Not much in the way of specs or tension charts.  Plus steel rims will start to deform too so even tension can be very elusive unless you have all primo condition parts.  I just tension old spokes by feel.  I've been building wheels for quite a while now and you learn what feels loose / good enough / just right / too tight.




Agreed!
Use your thumb nail and pluck the spokes like a harp.
They should go, ting, ting, ting.
If they go, ting, thunk, bing, then you've got it out of tune.
It helps if when you're taking up the slack after initial lacing, you thread the spokes to the same degree.
I usually start by threading each nipple to the thread line of the spoke, that way you can start the tensioning process with each spoke engaged to the same degree.
The rear wheel has some dish/offset, so you do have to compensate for that.


----------



## detroitbike (May 7, 2018)

I charge 50.00 to lace a wheel + $1.00 per spoke and nipple.  I've done 2-3000 in my lifetime. I can fix 3 flats and make more $$ faster than lacing a wheel. If someone complaines I tell them to go to Walmart.   Truely a lost art that most bike shops are unable or unwilling to do.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I charge 50.00 to lace a wheel + $1.00 per spoke and nipple.  I've done 2-3000 in my lifetime. I can fix 3 flats and make more $$ faster than lacing a wheel. If someone complaines I tell them to go to Walmart.   Truely a lost art that most bike shops are unable or unwilling to do.




That's what a few shops around here charge.

I laced up a new rim on my 64 Varsity after I crashed into the rear bumper on a 1965 Impala SS. First time and I was 13, but knew nothing about truing. After it was all laced up I put the wheel on the bike and rode maybe 5 feet and the wheel went all whonky. Took it to Pat's Schwinn shop where I purchased the bike, and the new rim, and they done fixed/trued it for free.


----------



## RLS (May 7, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I charge 50.00 to lace a wheel + $1.00 per spoke and nipple.  I've done 2-3000 in my lifetime. I can fix 3 flats and make more $$ faster than lacing a wheel. If someone complaines I tell them to go to Walmart.   Truely a lost art that most bike shops are unable or unwilling to do.



Most bike shops are any thing BUT a shop in my area.
  Sure they will gladly take your cash to do a so called seasonal tune up. I might be a bit of a prideful punk here....but I sincerely feel any bike owner should know how to do a basic cable/derailure adjustment, PROPPER brake adjustment, and also change their own cables and friggin tires before even owning a bike after childhood.
  Anyway the bike shops around here like to rape your pockets or try their best to sell you an $800 or higher piece of mass produced cookie cutter trash with no style or character to it.
 There is no one but myself and I think maybe one other guy who does anything rim restoration relatrd in a 50 mile radius of Me.
  That's actually how me and My buddy first Met, 6 years or so ago. He called on a Craigslist ad I had up for cycle repairs and custom work that included rim builds.
I ended up rebuilding a set of rare 1980's "Super Goose" AluNi polished alloy rims with some red anodised aluminum hubs and matched nipples for him... verry happy with their look and profesional grade care to details and how straight they were. He was impressed with the fact I caught the over axles and fixed them as well which lead into "what else can you do?"

  I quickly got into the risky cusrom lacings that call for multiple length spokes, one of which might have well been a solid aluminum disc rim when done the way the spokes were grouped and crossed.

In closing a bike shop would rather sell you a $90 piece of generic aluminum rolling stock than rebuild your antique or vintage treasure, and will use every excuse in the book including "it is a safety liability"


----------



## Boris (May 7, 2018)

I lace 'em, which I like doing, but I haven't quite developed a knack for truing. But.....my friend charges me $10 apiece to true them. If that price were to go up dramatically, I'd develop the knack.


----------



## kreika (May 8, 2018)

Once in the truing stand and all the spokes an even tension. I like to use a sharpie pen that easily wipes clean. I hold it against the stand and move it inwards till you make first contact with the rim. Tighten the spokes on the opposite of the marked side very gradually to pull rim back straight. Do both sides methodically in small increments till it’s true. If you mess it up just unloosen and try again.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2018)

kreika said:


> Once in the truing stand and all the spokes an even tension. I like to use a sharpie pen that easily wipes clean. I hold it against the stand and move it inwards till you make first contact with the rim. Tighten the spokes on the opposite of the marked side very gradually to pull rim back straight. Do both sides methodically in small increments till it’s true. If you mess it up *just unloosen* and try again.




But unloosen means tighten. 

......


----------



## the tinker (May 8, 2018)

My good buddy, the late Ed Boros  would go to the Schwinn plant and fill his van up with rims and spokes. He'd bring them home where his wife Lois would lace them up while watching T V. Ed would bring back the wheels and  Schwinn paid 25 cents per wheel to her. His wife was confined to a wheel chair for many years. I regret not asking Ed what year this was. He had a bicycle shop in the 70's.-80's. 25 cents sounds like a deal!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 8, 2018)

its $50 a wheel here. and its not that great-able to mount tires and the wheel rolls. I tried years ago and things went terribly wrong-wheel looked like a cross between an ingo bike rear wheel and a ruffle potatoe chip-half a spin and it hit the fork. I have a friend in santa cruz do them-when he's done-you can't even tell the wheel is spinning-no wobble no hop-and the ride is smooth(especially with a morrow!).


----------



## GTV (May 8, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I've never used a tension meter on old cad spokes for that very reason.  Not much in the way of specs or tension charts.  Plus steel rims will start to deform too so even tension can be very elusive unless you have all primo condition parts.  I just tension old spokes by feel.  I've been building wheels for quite a while now and you learn what feels loose / good enough / just right / too tight.




Apparently I've been doing it right then


----------



## RLS (May 8, 2018)

I've got a legit truing stand, but since necessity is the mother of invention and I am not shy about fabrication or improvising... I have made a few "adapters" for it.
 Needing to true a trike hollow hub rim and not being able to mount it in the stand is an issue.


----------



## blincoe (May 8, 2018)

FELIX BICYCLE SHOP IN GARDENA!

Paid $40 for the front and rear.

I had the hoops rechromed and bought the spokes and nipples from someone else.

Took em to Felix bicycle shop and paid $40 for him to lace em up and trued them.

I thought that was fair and only waited 1 hour for them.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 8, 2018)

Once you wrap your brain around the process it is so darn easy to build a wheel you'll never pay for it again.  It is not witch doctor stuff.  Check out this video-7 minutes later it's DONE.




If you want more details on theory and practice, this book is the best I have found:
https://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2018)

blincoe said:


> FELIX BICYCLE SHOP IN GARDENA!
> 
> Paid $40 for the front and rear.
> 
> ...




that's the deal of the century!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 8, 2018)

u  furnish  the  spokes and pay shipping  both ways ill  do it  for  25.00


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2018)

spokes, nipples, and a new spoke wrench set me back 62 bucks which would have made this a $137.00 wheel build. jeepers creeper Mr Wilson. that's a lot of money for a 50 dollar wheel.


----------



## frank 81 (May 9, 2018)

My 12 year old Grandson Taught him self  how to lace  bike Wheels.  took about 4 Hours. He is an expert now.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 9, 2018)

*Been lacing mine for years ... but it does take some time *


----------



## GTV (May 9, 2018)

Where is a good source for cad spokes/nipples?


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I have a couple of Varsitys I think I will pull the wheels off and tear them apart and follow the Sticky that @militarymonark posted on lacing wheels and see if I can get good at it, i was told a good investment would be a truing stand as well so might as well gear up




That sticky is not so great. It's only partially complete, then you have to find the 2nd and 3rd links, and after all that, I still got it wrong. I got so frustrated with it that I threw a tantrum after the 4 attempt.

There are better youtube videos, or do what I ended up doing, look at an original one. After a few times it became easier, and no re-do's, especially if you do them fairly often. 
Darcie


----------



## Hammer (May 9, 2018)

I have one red Varsity I screwed the wheels up trying to lace it myself with no reference or clue what I was doing so I have another Varsity and a Suburban that I can practice on with those videos it doesn't seem hard at all, glad a keep a few old clunkers around to rob parts and to use for practice


----------



## spoker (May 9, 2018)

sheldon brown has the best,the key is to keep tryin untill his instuctions make sense,takes about 10 min to lace,start with a good rim,sh-t in sh-t out,if the rim is bent or out of round,ittl never true up dump it


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2018)

In Texas I just had them put a ball joint plus alien this Truck 



Picked up with my bicycle when it was done 





I pay 40 a wheel to re spoke wheels . I like to clean all parts and service the hubs first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2018)

http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html#key
Scroll down to color coded illustration of wheels. I printed out these pages and keep them in my shop for reference.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2018)

I did a pair of wheels,ONCE.Two different size spokes for each wheel [not a big deal].Is it a bad as brain surgery ? YUP


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> I did a pair of wheels,ONCE.Two different size spokes for each wheel [not a big deal].Is it a bad as brain surgery ? YUP




I never would have figured you for a brain surgeon.


----------



## the tinker (May 9, 2018)

Folks should give it a try on your own. It's not hard.The last one I did was a few weeks ago on a empty rim that was hanging  from a hook about 8 feet high, that fell straight down as I was getting it down. It hit the concrete garage floor hard. I didn't realize how far out of wack the rim twisted from the fall until after I initially laced it. It amazes me how a damaged rim can be brought back using a truing stand. The wheel is on the front of my Shelby and is fine.
The first couple I attempted about drove me nuts until I found out I had the wrong spoke length..


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2018)

Truing wheels is about as far as I will go.lol


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2018)

The Bike Doctor in Waldorf (MD) cost $80, labor..

Now...if this ain't country.......resoking a wheel isn't hard at all. There are really good videos on YouTube. As far as truing it..take your time. This is my temp truing stand. I've gotten this S-7 with in 2mm lateral / radial about the same .Not the .o5mm racers use. But close enough for me. MY PRICE IS  A CASE OF BREW , ILL MAKE IT TRUE, A 12 PaACK OF ICE, ILL MAKE IT NICE....I had to throw that in there


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 10, 2018)

^^^^ that's way better than my truing stand using an old fork, two magnets and two allen wrenches.  I have a buddy with a real one he says he doesn't want anymore, so I'm going to get it soon.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 11, 2018)

I am retired but work in a small city bike shop in NC. I charge $40 minimum labor plus parts to rebuild a wheel. Spokes are usually $30 for 36) Sapim 2.0mm stainless spokes with nipples. Customer gets a free tension/wheel true if they bring it back to me within 60 days.

If you don't want or need a hand built wheel, generic alloy wheels in our shop are about $50+.

The custom rebuilds I do are usually for vintage Raleighs, Schwinns, with an occasional newer mountain or road bike in the mix.

Although I can do the work and I bought a number of specialized tools early on, I rarely perform esoteric wheel work involving straight pull aero spokes, alloy nipples, splined nipples and other weird configurations. I did several rebuilds repairs of these type wheels (Mavic Kyseriums, etc.) but the time, tools, and materials are not worth the hassle. Generally the fussier the bike the fussier the customer ("Oh, I can mail order the spokes a lot cheaper online and bring them to you") so I just send them to big city shops in the region.

I have worked in bike shops since 1972, and after my first year or so I learned the basic principles of relacing and tensioning wheels from a retired engineer who said he would teach me as long as our shop would keep sending him our wheel rebuild work (nobody at the small shop knew how). I kept my word and he kept his.

Although his method was a good start, he could not figure out how to make the cross come out correctly at the valve stem hole every time - he got lucky or had to keep rebuilding it or just give up. He also did not know how to fill the hub so the builder could have inside spokes pulling in symmetry (an esoteric desire of wheel builders back in the day).

So, after a coupe of months of tearing wheels down and looking at hub spoke holes, right and left handed rims, cross 3, cross 4 patterns, until I was cross-eyed...I figured it out. When I showed him my method it was one of those moments of the student teaching the master and it felt so good. He still got wheels to rebuild until I left that shop and I perfected my art building wheels for my riding buddies.

I can lace a wheel in about 20 minutes and if the rim is quality can have it built in about 45 minutes.

There are several tips that are crucial for an efficient and quality build such as spoke and nipple thread prep, proper spoke head seating in the hub shell and pre-bending the spoke angle leading to the rim if necessary. Of course, quality spoke wrenches, a dishing tool, and decent truing stand are the best route unless you only plan on building one wheel or doing a repair every year or so. Cheap tools are extravagance. I have used a fork (or bike frame) in place of a truing stand and I can dish rear wheels by sight and get pretty close but it takes a lot longer.
If proper spoke lube is used, straining the wheel after tensioning is probably not necessary but I always check.

I am not a wheel snob, or tool snob - of course, given time and experience, one can adequately build or repair wheels with just a spoke wrench and a bicycle frame. But if there was not a determinable and appreciable difference in efficiency and quality, then the tools and techniques would not stand the test of time, and I think they have.

I never used a tensionmeter until about three years ago when I bought a Park TM-1. I only use it for building in the final stage but it's best value is in assisting with diagnosis and repair. If I can immediately show a customer why his wheel is out of whack it saves a lot of speculation and discussion. I can also be more definitive in knowing when the rim is actually cooked or if it is just spoke tension (without dropping the tension on all the spokes). I can also show them when they pick up the repair how it is now in spec and it gives new customers immediate confidence in my work.

So, to me it is an indispensable shop tool for quickly diagnosing spoke issues and for replacing a few spokes to perform a quality repair. There is no way you can readily feel the difference of a spoke loaded at 70 kgf vs one tensioned at 90kgf, either by plucking spokes of squeezing them (or by how hard you have to turn the wrench). Many wheels use interlaced spokes and plucking them is pretty much useless due to spokes touching at the pattern cross. 2.0mm stainless spokes ate very difficult to hand gauge due to the material and thickness as opposed to butted galvanized spokes. Force to turn the wrench becomes less and less a reliable method of adequate tension once the wheel gets close to optimal tension due to many factors over which you little to no control.

Any methods that do not use filling the hub with spokes completely and then lacing them to the rim seems to be inefficient. If the proper technique is used you will never bend a spoke or scratch a mirror finished rim and build that wheel a lot quicker.

I am tempted to share what I have learned in a YT video but have never taken the time. I have taught several other mechanics over the years and as far as I know the method is still the best and easiest once mastered.


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I am retired but work in a small city bike shop in NC. I charge $40 minimum labor plus parts to rebuild a wheel. Spokes are usually $30 for 36) Sapim 2.0mm stainless spokes with nipples. Customer gets a free tension/wheel true if they bring it back to me within 60 days.
> 
> If you don't want or need a hand built wheel, generic alloy wheels in our shop are about $50+.
> 
> ...





Please do share your talents on the Youtube!  Also, I have a question....Do you have any recommendations for a truing stand , other than Park Tool? Nothing against Park Tool , they are the Kent More of the bicycle trade .... a little pricey.   Thanks


----------



## Thurman (May 12, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I am retired but work in a small city bike shop in NC. I charge $40 minimum labor plus parts to rebuild a wheel. Spokes are usually $30 for 36) Sapim 2.0mm stainless spokes with nipples. Customer gets a free tension/wheel true if they bring it back to me within 60 days.
> 
> If you don't want or need a hand built wheel, generic alloy wheels in our shop are about $50+.
> 
> ...



Nice informative post, bikemonkey. I'm inteested in purchasing a spoke tensioner and was wondering how well it works on 12, 11 and 10 gauge spokes.


----------



## Kstone (May 12, 2018)

Taking baby steps at lacing. This had one side of the laces sheared off at the heads. It was good practice for a harder job cause there was still tension and I had most of a pattern to follow. Yet I had to back other spokes out to fit the new ones in snuggly.
We'll see what happens when I have to do an entire lacing job! Hah. It won't be this easy


----------



## bikemonkey (May 13, 2018)

Thurman said:


> Nice informative post, bikemonkey. I'm interested in purchasing a spoke tensioner and was wondering how well it works on 12, 11 and 10 gauge spokes.



It is a strain gauge and should work on any gauge spoke. Check the Park site as they have charts to convert the gauge readings to KGF for different spokes and maybe they list your gauges. 

The only issue is that on some small diameter wheels limited access to the spokes prevents using it.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 13, 2018)

Sven said:


> Please do share your talents on the Youtube!  Also, I have a question....Do you have any recommendations for a truing stand , other than Park Tool? Nothing against Park Tool , they are the Kent More of the bicycle trade .... a little pricey.   Thanks



I had only used Park shop quality stands until the past few years - you can't beat them for hard repeated use over many years. However, I inherited this Spin Doctor stand 3 years ago and I love it -I would use it over the old Parks any day. Looks like it's $69 shipped...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2018)

when I told my buddy I was going to build a wheel he gave me his truing stand. 

I had to do one restart, had one new spoke with no threads and lost 2 spoke nipples in the process so I had to go back to the bike shop. got it pretty close to true, think I'm going to put it together and ride it and see if I can get it better later. 

my first wheel. I think I should get a badge or some kind of sticker to put on my car so everyone knows..... maybe even a jacket.


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I told my buddy I was going to build a wheel he gave me his truing stand.
> 
> I had to do one restart, had one new spoke with no threads and lost 2 spoke nipples in the process so I had to go back to the bike shop. got it pretty close to true, think I'm going to put it together and ride it and see if I can get it better later.
> 
> ...




Dude, you need a big tattoo of your respoked wheel across your chest with the words *I DID IT* above.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2018)

cool jacket would be better.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 14, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I told my buddy I was going to build a wheel he gave me his truing stand.
> 
> I had to do one restart, had one new spoke with no threads and lost 2 spoke nipples in the process so I had to go back to the bike shop. got it pretty close to true, think I'm going to put it together and ride it and see if I can get it better later.
> 
> ...



Congratulations - it's a great feeling and the second one's harder because you think you know what you are doing


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I told my buddy I was going to build a wheel he gave me his truing stand.
> 
> I had to do one restart, had one new spoke with no threads and lost 2 spoke nipples in the process so I had to go back to the bike shop. got it pretty close to true, think I'm going to put it together and ride it and see if I can get it better later.
> 
> ...




*Great job!* You you deserve a Wheel Re-builder's badge.
Your buddy deserves a T-shirt
* " What Have You Done for a Friend Lately?,
   I gave my bud a Park Tool Truing Stand"
        BEST BUDDY IN THE WORLD*


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I had only used Park shop quality stands until the past few years - you can't beat them for hard repeated use over many years. However, I inherited this Spin Doctor stand 3 years ago and I love it -I would use it over the old Parks any day. Looks like it's $69 shipped...
> 
> View attachment 806282




Thanks..Fathers Day is coming up


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 1, 2018)

Sven said:


> *Great job!* You you deserve a Wheel Re-builder's badge.
> Your buddy deserves a T-shirt
> * " What Have You Done for a Friend Lately?,
> I gave my bud a Park Tool Truing Stand"
> BEST BUDDY IN THE WORLD*



I have used mine for years, takes about 30 mins to true and tension.

Bike shops want 80-120 to lace and true wheels around U OF MD College Park


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm glad they wanted so much for this job. if it were 50 bucks out the door I never would have even given it a try.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 1, 2018)

i go to a place near me all the time. My trek wheel was a taco and he did it for $15


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2019)

Sven said:


> The Bike Doctor in Waldorf (MD) cost $80, labor..
> 
> Now...if this ain't country.......resoking a wheel isn't hard at all. There are really good videos on YouTube. As far as truing it..take your time. This is my temp truing stand. I've gotten this S-7 with in 2mm lateral / radial about the same .Not the .o5mm racers use. But close enough for me. MY PRICE IS  A CASE OF BREW , ILL MAKE IT TRUE, A 12 PaACK OF ICE, ILL MAKE IT NICE....I had to throw that in thereView attachment 804744
> View attachment 804743
> ...



kool!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 21, 2019)

Well here in my town of Fairfax if I need a re spoke its either $40,00 per,or a sack of smoke,,and the local wheelmen take the smoke,,have had five sets done and no $ has changed hands,,and yes ,,they were all trued right


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

I charge $45. labor and spokes start at $1.00 each for straight guage at the shop. I have heard other shops in town charge $45. labor just to replace 1 spoke and true. Seems very steep to me. I charge $20. labor for a spoke replace and re true. I can't really remember what it  cost in the 80's at the first shop I worked at to build a wheel, I think $20 labor. Anyone want's one laced up, I can do it at home cheaper. Or trade!  Not to toot my own horn or anything but I am Darn good at it.
I went through United Bicycle Institute advanced mechanics course in 92 and wheel building was the main focus.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Just truing near me is $35+ ea.



Man, I need to raise prices. At our shop.$10_$15 for a true....

At one time I had a picture tutorial on wheel building set up on a site I owned.  If there is a big enough demand, I might do it again for the folks on here. There is a lot more to it than some might think. Semetrical verse non semetrical lacing, number of crosses, proper tension, interlacing etc. The vast majority of old wheels I see are NOT built correctly.


----------

